

Ask HN: Review my copyright protection webapp datetimesign.com - mootothemax

Visit the site at http://datetimesign.com<p>Another side project, this time after friends noticed the amount of not very helpful websites out there that offer copyright protection for a large fee... and you get little protection ;)<p>It's not a new idea, using trusted timestamps to prove that a document (via its SHA-256 hash) existed at a particular time and date. I'm not sure if there's anything out there nice and friendly for normal users though.<p>I would love to hear your comments about the site design and concept. If you want to try it out (haven't yet written this promotional give-away part of the code yet) then register for an account and then send me an email with the details, I'll update your account with a couple of credits.<p>Thanks,
Tom.
======
bgnm2000
after reading through the site, the idea itself is cool - but I have 0 trust.
3 reasons, the first being the company is located in poland. The second being
#4 of your FAQ,"4. Has your service ever been challenged in court?

Trusted timestamps will never be challenged in court. Lawyers' organisations
from around the world have previously agreed that it would be a waste of time
and money to debate them in court. If you have a trusted timestamp as your
proof, it will not be challenged."

To say something would never be challenged in court is simply ridiculous.

And the third, nothing about it proves to me its actually going to work if I
were to buy it.

------
mootothemax
Link: <http://datetimesign.com>

